# Yahoo- Wheatgrass: Answer to chronic fatigue woes (Manila Bulletin)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

â€¢ a full nightâ€™s sleep but you still wake up tired and weak â€¢ energy level sapped early in the middle of the day â€¢ short â€"term memory or poor concentration â€¢ having food allergies that have not been a problem before â€¢ headaches of a new type, pattern or severity â€¢ muscular pain, morning stiffness â€¢ multi-joint pain (without redness or swelling) â€¢ sore throat, chronic cough â€¢ increased thirst â€¢ ...View the full article


----------

